# Martin Cox Wheel Brushes



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello to All. Have been looking for a wheel brush, to fit/work on the alloys shown below.

Due to being in between work at the moment don't really want to go denting the wallet.

Came across this on Slim's website and wanted to know if anyone has one and can offer feedback, or can anyone recommend a cheap and cheerful temp stop gap.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I use a bottle brush from Wilko for engine bays, they have the same bristle hardness and similar wheel brushes like megs and speedmaster but cost a lot less.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-bottle-brush/p/1173440

I only use it for engine bays as I would never use a bristle brush like that near wheels

What I would recommend is BandM have a microfiber noodle duster around £3

Its like a wheel brush but has a microfiber noodle cover over a foam core much safer.

I cant find it on the web but this is a similar one on ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Country-Cl...ends-96cm/28022451074?iid=192623173753&chn=ps


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

\Rian said:


> What I would recommend is BandM have a microfiber noodle duster around £3
> 
> Its like a wheel brush but has a microfiber noodle cover over a foam core much safer.
> 
> ...


Funny enough I Was in B&M today and did see this might just go and have another look at it properly

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Al...adf1c6a31670ac3d8ee73073ffe4f635&ul_noapp=tru
Had a couple of these, they last a couple of years.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Ez Detail large brush. Buy right, buy once.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> Ez Detail large brush. Buy right, buy once.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


^^^^^This, I bought an EZ brush as my wheel woollies could not fit in between my alloys, now my woollies don't get used!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

